

Ask HN: How do you make sure you reply to every email? - al_

I identified a problem that I have and want to solve it.<p>I have a hard time making sure I reply to every single email where a reply is needed. I tend not to reply emails when I'm programming and "in the zone", therefore I often have to wait before replying.<p>I'm using gmail. Does anyone have a technique/software/methodology to make sure I reply every single email on time ?
======
retroafroman
In gmail, I use the 'star' function to mark emails that I need to follow up
with. More often than not, I can usually look at the subject line and sender
and see if it's something I'll need to reply to, or whether I will need to do
something (like an invoice that needs paid, or an email from a friend). If I
still need to do something with it, whether I've read it or not, I star it.
When I get free time and browse to my email, I'll be reminded I need to do
stuff and finish it up. This works because I get a fairly low volume of email.
Your experience may vary, especially if you get a lot of stuff to respond to.

------
sidcool
You can use the Zero Mailbox approach. Google for it. You will get loads of
material.

------
dextorious
"""I have a hard time making sure I reply to every single email where a reply
is needed. I tend not to reply emails when I'm programming and "in the zone",
therefore I often have to wait before replying."""

And what's the problem with setting 1-2 hours when you are off-the-zone to
batch reply to the accumulated emails?

------
dextorious
"""to make sure I reply every single email on time ?"""

On time doesn't have to mean "immediately". Same day is fine.

